# [Wet Thumb Forum]-tiny worms in the aquarium



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

I turned on the aquarium light last night and I noticed some tiny little worms flowing around the water. They look like little wiggling white threads.
Are those supposed to be there or do they do any harm? where do they come from? 
It is imposiple to take a picture of them since they are so small and thin.


----------



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

I turned on the aquarium light last night and I noticed some tiny little worms flowing around the water. They look like little wiggling white threads.
Are those supposed to be there or do they do any harm? where do they come from? 
It is imposiple to take a picture of them since they are so small and thin.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Nematodes. Here you go:

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article1.html


----------

